# Getting a GTX 750Ti.. any good AMD equivalent?



## KuyaArnold (Jan 14, 2015)

..for the same price :3 

Or something better for the same price!


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 14, 2015)

It won't be as efficient but a 270x should be priced similarly however does perform better in games than a 750 Ti.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2015)

270X will also come with a couple games.


----------



## Chetkigaming (Jan 14, 2015)

get 750 ti, silent and nvidia.


----------



## KuyaArnold (Jan 14, 2015)

THE_EGG said:


> It won't be as efficient but a 270x should be priced similarly however does perform better in games than a 750 Ti.




Thanks! I dont understand the use of the word "efficient" please explain ) 

Im just not used to AMDs cards but looking specwise they outperform judging by its price vs Nvidia


----------



## KuyaArnold (Jan 14, 2015)

Chetkigaming said:


> get 750 ti, silent and nvidia.




I want to man just for the Geforce Experience alone.. but looking at the other side of the fence are what seems like better spec cards for the same price..


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 14, 2015)

KuyaArnold said:


> Thanks! I dont understand the use of the word "efficient" please explain )
> 
> Im just not used to AMDs cards but looking specwise they outperform judging by its price vs Nvidia


Oh sorry I mean how much power the graphics card uses. The 750 Ti uses hardly any electricity where as the 270x uses quite a bit more.

But yes straight price-to-performance the 270x is better than the 750ti.


----------



## KuyaArnold (Jan 14, 2015)

THE_EGG said:


> Oh sorry I mean how much power the graphics card uses. The 750 Ti uses hardly any electricity where as the 270x uses quite a bit more.
> 
> But yes straight price-to-performance the 270x is better than the 750ti.



So if it were you.. what would you choose?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2015)

I would take the 270x just build a system for a customer FX8320 + 270 (same specs as 270x but limited OC potential) overclocked both spent $550 total for the build and it plays most games at High settings.  Unless you live in an area where Electricity is extremely expensive you won't notice the difference in terms of efficiency. Besides the AMD cards come with some games bundled.


----------



## KuyaArnold (Jan 14, 2015)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> I would take the 270x just build a system for a customer FX8320 + 270 (same specs as 270x but limited OC potential) overclocked both spent $550 total for the build and it plays most games at High settings.  Unless you live in an area where Electricity is extremely expensive you won't notice the difference in terms of efficiency. Besides the AMD cards come with some games bundled.




I have a Fx6300 (still at stock) and a 600w PSU.. 

Think thats enough?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2015)

plenty.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 14, 2015)

Yup agreed with Reaper. I too would get a 270x. And again agreeing with Reaper, 600W is more than enough  Happy gaming.

I only mentioned about the efficiency thing because it is a standout feature of the 750ti.


----------



## rruff (Jan 14, 2015)

KuyaArnold said:


> Or something better for the same price!



Recent best prices I've seen are, after rebates and shipping:

R7 260x $65 (that was great!)
750 $80
750 Ti $100 (MSI single fan at Newegg right now)
R9 270 $110
R9 270x $130 

The AMD cards tend to be better FPS/$. 

Order:


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2015)

270 actually has the same specs as the 7870 and the 270x  the only difference is clock speed.

an aftermarket 270 will give you stock 270x performance for the most part which would be 50% faster than the 750 ti

R9 270X $159.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161442

750Ti averages $120 on newegg

R7 265 = $110 on newegg



R7 265 = 7850

R9 270 = 7870

R9 270X = 7870 Overclocked.

All depends on what you want to pay

For the same price the 265 is the better option in terms of pure performance. But for $30-40 more you can gain a lot more performance.

Another option is to look around for a used 7870 or older 7950 / 7970 second hand. While not amazing they still pack a punch for the price.

Seen GTX 760s going for around $120 or so second hand.


----------



## MustSeeMelons (Jan 14, 2015)

KuyaArnold said:


> I want to man just for the Geforce Experience alone.. but looking at the other side of the fence are what seems like better spec cards for the same price..



Whats so great about GeForce Experience? I've been founding it quite annoying, it sits there and does nothing.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 14, 2015)

Nvidia seems to make better drivers for their cards.

About GeForce Experience, I use it for all my games that are being supported by GeForce Experience, I don't need to figure out myself anymore how to get the best optimal performance/image quality.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 14, 2015)

Meh if you lean towards Nvidia just for GFE I would definitely skip it. Geforce Experience is nothing more than a glorified settings menu, you can find the same stuff in the vanilla settings - WITHOUT the nuisance of having some games changing settings that are not to your taste. For example, I like my games without Motion Blur. There is no way to exclude such settings changes in GFE.

If you lean towards Nvidia for Shadowplay or general 'care-free' performance I would understand it, the whole ecosystem/driver setup is far more mature and complete than AMD's offering. But AMD is catching up quickly lately - but still has a lot to win in the 'ease of use' department.

If you are just looking at performance, in midrange AMD is a no-brainer.


----------



## rruff (Jan 14, 2015)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> an aftermarket 270 will give you stock 270x performance for the most part which would be 50% faster than the 750 ti



Lets not exaggerate. An R9 270 would be ~30% faster than a GTX 750 Ti. The 750 Ti will OC very easily, with a ~15% performance increase over reference clocks on stock voltage being typical. 

Not seeing any good deals on AMD at the moment. Nothing that beats this 750 Ti at Newegg for $100: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=


----------



## Jeffredo (Jan 14, 2015)

rruff said:


> Lets not exaggerate. An R9 270 would be ~30% faster than a GTX 750 Ti. The 750 Ti will OC very easily, with a ~15% performance increase over reference clocks on stock voltage being typical.
> 
> *Not seeing any good deals on AMD at the moment. *Nothing that beats this 750 Ti at Newegg for $100: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=



ORLY? 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161411
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161410

Either one of these would handily beat that GTX 750 Ti whether your overclock them or not.  Plus there's no rebate to mess with to get that low price.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2015)

Keep in mind thats with rebate and those tend to take 2-3 months to come through at least with my experience on MSI products.

Also the 270 tends to clock as well, the 7870 ./ 270 / 270x tend to perform very similarly and when overclocked can reach 7950 performance levels making for a 50% gain over the 750Ti

That said a R7 265 is a rebranded 7850 and tends to overclock as well. But its a personal preference thing since the AMD GPUs come with games that can be sold off to lower the cost or keep them if you want the games.

These older models however do not come with games. That said still cheaper and offer better performance than the 750ti
HD 7850 = R7 265 for $89
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161426

HiS 7870 GHz Edition $119
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161410

Reference 7950 3GB $139
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161400


----------



## Hiryougan (Jan 14, 2015)

Actually the "Performance per Dollar" diagram is old, if you look at the new one, AMD literally stomps the Nvidia in this regard, with R9 290 and 270X leading.




Just get the 270X, it's a little old but really great card.


----------



## rruff (Jan 14, 2015)

Jeffredo said:


> ORLY?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161411
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161410



Oh! Those are good. I was only looking at the newer cards.


----------



## rruff (Jan 14, 2015)

Hiryougan said:


> Actually the "Performance per Dollar" diagram is old, if you look at the new one, AMD literally stomps the Nvidia in this regard, with R9 290 and 270X leading.
> Just get the 270X, it's a little old but really great card.



Based on retail though, so varies a lot depending on sales. 

The 7870s that Jeffredo posted are great deals for this time of year.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 14, 2015)

also a similar app than GeForce Experience is bundled with the catalyst (AMD) drivers: Raptr/AMD Evolved it has a lot of similarity game optimizing, DVR(shadowplay equivalent) and act also as a community board.


----------



## rruff (Jan 14, 2015)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Also the 270 tends to clock as well, the 7870 ./ 270 / 270x tend to perform very similarly and when overclocked can reach 7950 performance levels making for a 50% gain over the 750Ti



You're still comparing an OC 7870 to a *non* OC 750 Ti to get that 50%. That doesn't make sense.


----------



## krusha03 (Jan 15, 2015)

KuyaArnold said:


> I have a Fx6300 (still at stock) and a 600w PSU..
> 
> Think thats enough?



With your board, i wouldn't try overclocking. I put custom heatsinks on mine and ram fan blowing on them get this overclock.  I am not familiar with aerocool and their PSU quality but I run my 6300 @ 4.3Ghz + 7950 with a Corsair CX500M without any issues. Finally are you in the US and what is your budget for a GPU?


----------



## KuyaArnold (Jan 21, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> With your board, i wouldn't try overclocking. I put custom heatsinks on mine and ram fan blowing on them get this overclock.  I am not familiar with aerocool and their PSU quality but I run my 6300 @ 4.3Ghz + 7950 with a Corsair CX500M without any issues. Finally are you in the US and what is your budget for a GPU?




nope not in the US .. in the philippines.. also planning to buy the ASUS Crosshair V Formula.. 

looking for $100-$150 but import tax is extreme here.. $100 goes for around $200 (about Php11k) here.. :/ 

Already looking at EVGA's GTX 750 TI FTW and Sappphire's Vapor Dual X R9- 270X.. 

I also dont find it fair comparing a 270x to a gtx 750 ti since I dont really think they're the same class.. looking at the specs it seems to fit a 760 or higher than a 750~


----------



## Xzibit (Jan 21, 2015)

Get the Sapphire Vapor Dual X R9 270X if the prices are similar you'll get more performance


----------



## krusha03 (Jan 21, 2015)

KuyaArnold said:


> nope not in the US .. in the philippines.. also planning to buy the ASUS Crosshair V Formula..
> 
> looking for $100-$150 but import tax is extreme here.. $100 goes for around $200 (about Php11k) here.. :/
> 
> ...


If those 2 are the same price get the 270X, that's a no brainer. Wrt to the motherboard, the asus crosshair V is really the top of the top end so you will greatly overpay for it. If i where you I would look into gigabyte 970 motherboards with 8+2 phase vrms such as Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3P. Here in europe its a 3rd of the price of the ASUS. The cash saved you can put into better gpu, ssd or just don't spend it at all


----------



## 64K (Jan 21, 2015)

The R9 270X is clearly the better performer if the prices are similar. I don't know if this is even a consideration to you but the GTX 750Ti doesn't support SLI whereas the R9 270X does support CrossFire.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 21, 2015)

If I may offer some advice, Not on the Comparison side i.e. Nvidia VS AMD, but instead on the build side. I Recently built a New Intel based Gaming PC for My nephew, and did it for around $450 USD with VERY respectable spec's. I ended up Saving a TON of cash on a Diamond Multimedia 7870Ghz edition through Ebay.....Usually I steer *FAR* clear of Ebay for Anything Component wise, simply due to experience, But I happen to know for a fact that Diamond Multimedia is/was purging SOME of they're inventory on Ebay, which translates into Brand new IN BOX Components for really good prices. I got My nephews 7870 Ghz(2GB) for $99USD with free shipping, and out of the 20 or so that were sold ALL feedback was the same as mine, Perfect condition, Still factory sealed , and in perfect working order. That being said, I happened to notice that they were selling a 270x (2GB) version) for $169USD free shipping, I DO see that on Newegg they are selling for CLOSE to that, but only after rebate etc. If You find the offer to be a viable choice for Your needs, I would recommend them as a seller from personal experience, and You could also read the comments from other buyers. I didn't see Your location, but if Your in the US, I'd give it some thought, IF your still looking.Hope that helps You out....Good luck.

The cooler on the card I'm speaking of is the Dual dissepation type, which From MY experience Works VERY well, I'll include the link to the Posting if You DO decide to look into it.. They are selling 10 or so ALL of which are identical in Condition, and make/Model. And as a side note, to others, I'd recommend "following" that seller on Ebay if You have an account, because they have some VERY good deals on ALL things PC @ one time or another, from Sound cards, to GPU's,Webcams, and whatever else Diamond Multimedia makes.
Finally, Personally, I would recommend AGAINST using Ebay as I said before, but This seller is one exception that I would make, SINCE I have Personal experience with them as a buyer.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diamond-AMD...350?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf0790b4e


Sorry for the Long post.


----------



## krusha03 (Jan 21, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> Finally, Personally, I would recommend AGAINST using Ebay as I said before, but This seller is one exception that I would make, SINCE I have Personal experience with them as a buyer.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diamond-AMD...350?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf0790b4e



OP is not in the US. Also if 7870 is $100, then the $70 price difference is not justified at all. Plus you can get R9 280 for less than that


----------



## GhostRyder (Jan 21, 2015)

KuyaArnold said:


> nope not in the US .. in the philippines.. also planning to buy the ASUS Crosshair V Formula..
> 
> looking for $100-$150 but import tax is extreme here.. $100 goes for around $200 (about Php11k) here.. :/
> 
> ...


Basically look at it this way, the GTX 750ti is meant for more of the "Low end" when it comes to gaming on Nvidias lineup (Well lower middle if nothing else) and the R9 270/X is more straight middle ground.  When it comes to performance in the range your looking at, it goes like this:

GTX 750ti<R7 265<R9 270<R9 270X<GTX 760<R9 280<etc

If you are looking for the best value, I can safely say get the R9 270X if you can as those are very good 1080p gaming cards for the money especially if your looking at them being the same price then its a no brainer.  As far as the apps go, I have Geforce experience on my laptop and Raptr on my desktop which with both I barely use.  They are only really there to give you suggested game options based on your setup and other users experiences along with a few little things like the Game DVR's on both sides.  Not something I would pick a side for honestly because neither are really necessary or that great in the end of the day.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Jan 27, 2015)

KuyaArnold said:


> nope not in the US .. in the philippines.. also planning to buy the ASUS Crosshair V Formula..
> 
> looking for $100-$150 but import tax is extreme here.. $100 goes for around $200 (about Php11k) here.. :/
> 
> ...




I've got 750 Ti (non overclock) and it works fine for a all of *my* games at 1080p.  That includes games like Rift, Hawken, Dota 2, Homefront, LoL, Left 4 Dead 2, Neverwinter online, Rage, Tera Online, Vindictus, Warframe, and the list goes on.   

My most demanding game is probably Skyrim with the 2k texture mod, plus a few other mods.  Even with that I really don't drop below 30fps unless im in a busy city and moving around a lot.  It's totally playable.   Most games like Warframe, Vindictus, Tera, etc im getting 40+ fps all the time with max detail ( and generally higher ).

But it really depends on what you want to do, if my main use was to play Battlefield 4 or DAI I wouldn't use a 750 ti.   If I were at 1440p I wouldn't use a 750 Ti either.

If you look at Tom's HW chart section, there's a 1080p index.  It shows the avg score for all tested 1080p games for the cards you compare.  Keep in mind that the average numbers there are for the games they test - and these review sites only use the most demanding games for their benchmarks.  The avg for a 750 Ti is over 40fps in those games.

Percentage wise :

The R9 270 vs R9 265 vs 750 Ti
129% 116% 100%

The 270 is faster but not to the level where you can suddenly do things that you can't do with a 750 Ti.   The 750 Ti will also run cooler and take less power, put out less heat.  

Having said all of that, if you believe you'll need more than a 750 Ti / R9 270 class card and with that 600W PSU in your rig description and  - you might want to try to look more upscale and see what kind of deal you can find on an R9 280, provided you don't mind the extra heat and noise.  That card is about 60% faster - but it also takes more than 3x the power.


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 28, 2015)

THE_EGG said:


> It won't be as efficient but a 270x should be priced similarly however does perform better in games than a 750 Ti.


I have both these cards and can say there isn't much difference in heat or that much more power used, but the 270X is better in games. I would get another 270X as i've had no problems with either. As for those saying bundled games are included, that depends on the country they are sold in, mine came with none.


----------

